# what are people using now Tomy talking book out of stock?



## gettina (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi all
We are hoping to start introductions for number 2 in a couple of week so am after a Tomy talking book asap like we did for number 1, however I see they are out of stock everywhere, presumably discontinued. What are people using instead please?

Want to share a little more as my head is an excited mess! This is a delayed FTA placement that was meant to happen in July but not everyone in the social services team was on side with FTA. Now more paperwork has been done all seem up for it. But we are waiting for a pre court hearing (issues resolution) next Thurs to check the court indicates support for adoption plan and FTA. If green light we start intros the next day!! If not, it's off for at least another month till proper court hearing.

So hard managing work. Luckily amazingly supportive manager, making it as easy, and all about me as she can.

After the disappointment in the summer that happened after we had told our LB (4) about new baby, we aren't telling him till after the pre court hearing. Makes it difficult to prep much at home - even down to doing things like this book - in advance to be ready (nevermind the emotional difficulty in preparing for a baby that we don't know will happen for us).

thanks anyone!
gettina


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi gettina 

Firstly congratulations and I really hope all works out on Thursday and you can start meeting little one day after.
We adopted little mans half sibling 10 weeks ago and we found out the tony album was discontinued so we bought the Lamaze hear me see me  butterfly photo album it only has space for 4 photos but was perfect for little lady as she is only young so very age appropriate for her. 
Hope this helps. 

Good luck and I’ll be thinking of you. Xxx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

yep we used the butterfly too - i think its better then the tomy book for little ones


----------



## gettina (Apr 24, 2009)

Thank so much both. I had discounted the butterfly as the pics are so small but guess it's fine. Appreciated. 
X


----------

